# HID BiXenon upgrade



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I am doing an OEM upgrade to the BiXenons on my 2010 Sport. So far this is the info I have, I will do a complete step-by-step when this is further along. I already bought the DOT headlight housings, but the E-Code euro housings could also be used.
Parts you need, for full Active Cornering aiming, and automatic Level control.
1) DOT/SAE Bixenon headlight housing assembly pn = 3C8-941-753E and pn = 3C8-941-75 4B. These can be bought from online VW part dealers for about $450 each. I found a brand-new set on Ebay for $250 each. The good news is that the housing already contains the leveling motor, the left/right aiming motor and feedback pot, the high-beam shutter solenoid, and the following halogen bulbs : 5W side marker lamp, 55W H7 "static" cornering lamp, 21W DRL, and a blue tinted 5W "city-lamp". They do not contain the D1S xenon bulb, or the HID ballast/control module, they must be bought seperatly. One note from the Service Manual : the headlight assembly must be removed from the car to replace the side marker bulb!....not-so-good VW engineering. Note the stock headlight housings and ballasts are made by a company called "AL" (Automotive Lighting), which used to the Bosch automotive lighting products group.
2) Your choice of brand and color qty = 2 D1S bulbs, I will go with stock color and OEM brand (Philips ?). Philips makes a "+" version for the D2S bulb, I would like to get this + version in a D1S, they have a slightly higher lumen output (+20% I think), but I don't know if a D1S+ bulb is availible. (Update : there are NO D1S+ bulbs availible)
3) qty = 2 Headlamp Power Output Stage Modules pn = 1K0-941-329, $386 each. These attach to the backside of the headlight housings. These are not just typical HID ballasts, they also contain the CAN-Bus controllers for the left/right aiming and leveling motor, and it also switches the 12V power for some of the halogen bulbs in the housing.
Updated Info : Availible on Ebay are what appear to be the same AFS ballasts, new, for $175 each, pn= 8E0 941 329A, alt pn=8P0 907 391, AL(the manufacturer) pn = 307 329 154, used on the 06 thru 08 Audi A4 and TT with AFS. The connector looks correct for the CC AFS HID housings.
4) Qty = 1 of the AFS control module, pn = 5M0-907-357C, this is about $166 from online dealers. This module is mounted inside the cabin, behind the glove compartment, and reads the signal from the level sensor, which is attached to the rear suspension. The AFS control module reads the average front-to-back level of the car, and sends this info on the CAN bus to the Headlamp Power Output Stage Modules, which then control the leveling motor inside the headlight housing.
5) Qty=1 Suspension Level Sensor, pn = ?, price = ?. Attached to the rear suspension, wired to the AFS module. 

You have some options to save some money :
1) Delete the Automatic Level control by doing without the AFS control module and the suspension level sensor, but I don't know if this will throw a malfunction code from the Headlamp Power Output Stage module. Maybe the Output Stage module can be coded to delete auto-leveling, or just ignore that code. You would also have to manually set the center-level position of the projector, before installation, so the lights can be correctly aimed vertically.
2) Delete the Active cornering aiming and the automatic leveling feature : use a regular (and much cheaper) HID ballast rather than the Headlamp Power Output Stage Module. But this option will require different headlight wiring and coding, and the manual setting of the aiming motor, to center, before headlight installation.
Other notes : According to the Service Manual, the bumper cover must come off to remove the headlight housings...does not seem too bad of a job, but still added work. Also, like typical VW/Audi headlight housings, the mounting tabs are very fragile, but a repair kit is availible from VW, which makes the new tabs stronger than the original. There is a different pn tab repair kit for the Left versus Right headlight.
More info to come.
_Modified by CC'ed at 9:32 AM 1-25-2010_

_Modified by CC'ed at 6:43 AM 2-12-2010_


_Modified by CC'ed at 6:44 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

There is no Philips "+" version for D1S. The 85122+ isn't really any brighter, but is yellower to start and resists color shift longer than the standard 85122.
Also, you'll need all the wiring harnesses.
Basically, you'll have to get them from Kufatec.
You can always start out with the main headlight one, because it has 2 leads that go back to the CECM, for the shutter control.
iirc, the full kit from OEMplus is quite pricey (why I haven't done it yet)


_Modified by GT17V at 1:04 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*

While we are at it, I am doing a retro as we speak. So far, I have the housings, the bulbs, and the Kufatec harness. I am going the cheaper route without auto leveling. My understanding is that you can simply disable the AFS via Vag Com without any issue. There was a thread about it for B6 Passat, which is identical.
I am looking at ballasts (bought a couple of wrong ones from A4). The ballasts from Mercedes C-Class 08-on look identical. They have a different part number though. Any idea if they will work? I really have no intention of paying a dealer $500 a piece. Thanks! 
Also, Kufatec has a full retro kit with all AFS sensors and such for about EUR500. Check out kufatec.de. Their NA site doesn't have the same assortment.
Oh, and the assembly doesn't have to be removed to replace the side marker bulb. I did that yesterday with the light on the car. It's tight, but totally doable.

_Modified by comcf at 3:15 PM 1-25-2010_


_Modified by comcf at 3:16 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: (comcf)*

What Kufatech harness are you using : I saw nothing specific for the CC?
Any HID ballast designed for a D1S bulb will work.
I think you will still have to manually move the projector, inside the housing, so that it sits in the center of the vertical and horizontal adjustment range, so that the normal headlight aiming screws will have the normal range of adjustment. It is anyones guess where in the range of motion the internal motors are sitting at.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (CC'ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CC’ed* »_What Kufatech harness are you using : I saw nothing specific for the CC?
Any HID ballast designed for a D1S bulb will work.
I think you will still have to manually move the projector, inside the housing, so that it sits in the center of the vertical and horizontal adjustment range, so that the normal headlight aiming screws will have the normal range of adjustment. It is anyones guess where in the range of motion the internal motors are sitting at.

Kufatec Part number 39641


----------



## tunez (Jul 8, 2009)

was thinking of doing this, any pictures of the install?


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (tunez)*

I know that this can be retro fitted
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: (fookerbob)*

I would also want to help, but can you please post pics so I can visualize it? thanks


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: (ObsessedVWOwner)*

An update on my progress :
I decided to go the cheaper route (no AFS or leveling).
I bought genuine Philips ballasts on Ebay, brand-new, for $40 each, and genuine Philips D1S bulbs, brand-new for $50 each.
I am going to just change the coding to "NO DRLs", and wire the ballast 12V input to the existing halogen "Low-Beam" wires (will probably also need a cap across the ballast input to prevent the low-beam bulb failure warning message). The halogen high-beam wire will go to the high-beam shutter. For additional high-beam illumination, I want to replace the 21W DRL bulb (in the BiXenon housing), with a 55W H7 bulb, which will be wired in parrallel with the shutter, but that will need a different socket and bulb-mount on the back of the DRL reflector. I have no idea what the resulting hi-beam pattern will be, I don't know if the DRL reflector has a different optical design versus the H7 high-beam reflector in the regular halogen headlight housing.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

keeping my eye on this...


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

CC Front Bumper Cover removal Instructions (from the Factory Service Manual) (17 screws total)
I have not done this, this is just what the Service Manual says.
1) Open hood, remove the 4 screws at the top edge of the bumper cover, between the headlights.
2) At bottom cover edge : remove the 3 screws in the center, and 2 screws, each side, near the fog-lamps/side grills.
3) At each wheel well, remove one vertical screw, near where the top rear-most edge of the cover meets the fender metal.
4) Each side, inside the wheel well, remove 2 horizontal screws, I think they face forward, at the edge of the cover and the black plastic wheel-well liner.
5) With a person on each side, pull out the edge near the wheel-wells, to pop-off the hook-catches which are behind the cover, at the line between the cover and the metal fender.
6) With a person on each side, slide the cover straight forward, a few inches, and disconnect any wiring harness connectors (?) or tubes (headlight washers).
7) Then pull the bumper cover straight forward, fully off the car.


----------



## jisong83 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: HID BiXenon upgrade (CC'ed)*

thanks for sharin.
However, i would love to see some pictures of what you actually need and installation process. I am not a mechanic like you and do have difficulty in wiring and so on.
Thanks...
can't wait for more pic updates
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: HID BiXenon upgrade (jisong83)*

I chickened out and am going the OEM Euro route. Just bought what is advertised as a full set with housings, bulbs, and ballasts. I have the Kufatec harness. So, soon I'll be installing plus putting my smoked US housings up for sale.








Let's keep this going.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: HID BiXenon upgrade (comcf)*

Where did you buy the Euro set-up ?? and how much $$ ??


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: HID BiXenon upgrade (CC'ed)*

Ebay.de, my friend. YMMV. I bought two housings several months ago for $750 delivered to the US. OEM Xenon housings, that is.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you actually found someone willin to ship to the US? i've been on ebay.de trying to find the damn headlights but everything i find is the whole front end setup...


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: HID BiXenon upgrade (comcf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *comcf* »_Ebay.de, my friend. YMMV. I bought two housings several months ago for $750 delivered to the US. OEM Xenon housings, that is.

How about that. I bid on those and somehow my bid didn't go through.


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: HID BiXenon upgrade (mtdoragary)*









Yes, sir.


_Modified by comcf at 7:30 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## jisong83 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: HID BiXenon upgrade (comcf)*

what is the cost? and will you ship to us?


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

with the switch over to vBulletin, the FAQ and DIY's are gone, does anyone happen to have the coding for these headlights? (halogen to bi-Xenon)


----------



## flyride (Aug 21, 2008)

Also interested as diy section is dead ......


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> 5) Qty=1 Suspension Level Sensor, pn = ?, price = ?. Attached to the rear suspension, wired to the AFS module.


Does anyone know what the part number is and where I can find this Suspension Level Sensor? Thanks.


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

*full write-up with pictures in the works*

i have purchased everything needed to have a full functioning AFS set of factory lights, some used and some new. i will list all part#s including wiring and connectors as i build the harness's. i currently have had shoulder surgery so the final install will take some help and time from friends so :beer: with me. any questions or insight from others that have done this would be awesome:thumbup:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Please post a list of all the part numbers you have.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

also interested in this, i have the headlights, ballasts and bulbs, what else is needed if you do not want to the leveling and such. 

was thinking of just hardwiring the headlights, but don;t wanna hack the whole harness to make the other lights to work. 

i am trying to keep it as simple as i can because i do not know how much longer i want to keep the car...


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

CopperTopGTI said:


> i have purchased everything needed to have a full functioning AFS set of factory lights, some used and some new. i will list all part#s including wiring and connectors as i build the harness's. i currently have had shoulder surgery so the final install will take some help and time from friends so :beer: with me. any questions or insight from others that have done this would be awesome:thumbup:


hope your recovery is going good!

So - were you able to use any ballast that fit in the plug? there several same plug ballasts for audi / vw and mercedes - which one did you use? if you used ebay one were you able to mix / match?

Harness - did you build your own from vw connectors+wires or did you buy kafatec harness? 

Thank you!


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

*Some Part #s*

ok gys heres a list of what i have so far, nothing is together or wiring even started but short of a few exact wires and grommets this should be it for AFS retrofit not including housings

2 ballasts 1K0 941 329
2 14pin headlight connectors 1J0 973 737
1 Level sensor (front wheel drive) 1K0 941 273 N (arm length will have to be shortened if car is lowered):laugh:
1 Level Sensor connector 4B0 973 712
1 AFS module 5M0 907 357 C
1 AFS connector 7M3 972 726 B

I also bought (10) 000-979-009-E wires and (5) 000-979-164-E wires. i will still need the wire gromets and im sure differant wires, i just went off of the most common can wires in each of the connectors.

this is just the start of a long and pricey project:screwy:


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

Us2bA4dr said:


> also interested in this, i have the headlights, ballasts and bulbs, what else is needed if you do not want to the leveling and such.
> 
> was thinking of just hardwiring the headlights, but don;t wanna hack the whole harness to make the other lights to work.
> 
> i am trying to keep it as simple as i can because i do not know how much longer i want to keep the car...


all you need is the 14pin connectors, 15power source(key on) and there are two wires that have to be swapped at j519 plus coding. not sure if youll get faults but electrically it should work. this is what the kufatec harness adapters do, and for the money and hassle for most people they are worth it. as soon as im physically able ill try it out with just the connectors at the headlights like i just stated and make sure it works right:beer:


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

ok my adapters shipped today, so i should see them soon, so i will update also if i get to them before you..


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

CopperTopGTI said:


> all you need is the 14pin connectors, 15power source(key on) and there are two wires that have to be swapped at j519 plus coding. not sure if youll get faults but electrically it should work. this is what the kufatec harness adapters do, and for the money and hassle for most people they are worth it. as soon as im physically able ill try it out with just the connectors at the headlights like i just stated and make sure it works right:beer:


hi
i did this project a while back
i purchase a whole set from a guy on this forum and have kufatec to install them
but didn't turn out great
i don't have AFS function working and have fault codes of something like communication problem with the module
so some one told me to change AFS module to later version. mine was L and i purchase a new Q version
but still same problem so i wasted money on that

if i connect to vagcom to test functions in xenon section i can move the lights up/down left/right manually
there seems problem with communication between AFS module and ECU or something

from my knowledge, i see 14 pin connector and i attached power line to 15 power source
but which wire do i have to swap?
please share your knowledge with me
i spent almost $2500 total now only for this Bi-Xenon project but ended using only fixed xenon headlights

thank you


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

akipal said:


> hi
> i did this project a while back
> i purchase a whole set from a guy on this forum and have kufatec to install them
> but didn't turn out great
> ...


im not sure how the kufatec kit works or how much wiring it comes with, can you send me the install instructions and maybe ill be able to see from there. for afs you need can communication with the steering angle sensor through the steering column control module. this also needs to be tied to both headlights and the databus control module. if the kufatec kit includes all these wires you might just need to change the coding of the steering column control module. lets start with the wiring that you installed in the car with the kufatec kit and go from there.:thumbup:


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

so i wired up my lights temporarily today.

factory housings, kufatec adapters and aftermarket ds1 hid kit.

i was looking for a way to make these completely plug and play with no modification to the factory harness so when i sell the car, i just have to pull these and plug the stockies back in.

spliced the hid harness into the kufatec harness for the low beam and ground. soldered it and shrink wrapped it and taped it up like the kufatec comes.

mounted the aftermarket ballast to the housing, and there ya go, full plug and play with no cutting to the factory harness.

now this works for all the factory lights(parking, high beam, and such) but the headlights will not have the adjustment feature, they will be just stationary like the factory halogens, just no glare..

overall goin this route will save you hundreds in parts...just another way to go..also, no lights on in the dash..


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

:thumbup:


Us2bA4dr said:


> so i wired up my lights temporarily today.
> 
> factory housings, kufatec adapters and aftermarket ds1 hid kit.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: very cool, glad it worked out nice and easy for you. i was thinking of going the same route but i have to have the full function of afs, im kinda a light nutt:screwy:


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

CopperTopGTI said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup: very cool, glad it worked out nice and easy for you. i was thinking of going the same route but i have to have the full function of afs, im kinda a light nutt:screwy:


if i had plans of keeping the car longer, i'd go that route also, but for someone who can maybe pick up a set of factory projectors for cheap, this is a way to keep it on the cheap and still get good light output...


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

Us2bA4dr said:


> if i had plans of keeping the car longer, i'd go that route also, but for someone who can maybe pick up a set of factory projectors for cheap, this is a way to keep it on the cheap and still get good light output...


How much u spent?... where can I buy the parts?...


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

CopperTopGTI said:


> im not sure how the kufatec kit works or how much wiring it comes with, can you send me the install instructions and maybe ill be able to see from there. for afs you need can communication with the steering angle sensor through the steering column control module. this also needs to be tied to both headlights and the databus control module. if the kufatec kit includes all these wires you might just need to change the coding of the steering column control module. lets start with the wiring that you installed in the car with the kufatec kit and go from there.:thumbup:


ok
i bought whole working set from another user in this forum
and i just brought everything to the shop
i confirmed that all parts needed were present

they installed and AFS was not working
leveling motors were not moving
they just told me something is wrong with the modules inside headlight
so i came back to home and searched and
found out that i need switched power line to one of the empty pin for each side
i brought back my car and explain them
first they didn't believe me and they said if i connect power it will burn them all
so i connect power myself in front of them
and at the first time turning on the ignition light was moving up and down then right and left, adjusting
then they did some codings then told me they still can not figure it out
i saw it was moving at first, but i got my car returned with AFS not moving at all

can you tell me which code do i look for in steering column control module?
i don't remember i ever check in that module

thank you


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

akipal said:


> ok
> i bought whole working set from another user in this forum
> and i just brought everything to the shop
> i confirmed that all parts needed were present
> ...


if you send me an auto scan of the car i can help more with the coding, your afs wont work unless your connected to the powertrain can. need as much info on your wiring as you can give me, did you install a level sensor? if so is your car lowered?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

CopperTopGTI said:


> if you send me an auto scan of the car i can help more with the coding, your afs wont work unless your connected to the powertrain can. need as much info on your wiring as you can give me, did you install a level sensor? if so is your car lowered?


they installed level sensor and car is not lowered
i've got e-code bi-xenon headlights, afs module, wire adapter, level sensor
i don't know how exactly they are installed

here is my recent auto scan...
thanks in advance

Wednesday,03,August,2011,21:46:52:03994
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 53 55 56 62 65
72 77

VIN: WVWML7AN8AE503596 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DA HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 6987 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 22755 444 89848
VCID: 6CF91304361B

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 P HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1912 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000905120204
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 206137348A53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AF HW: 3C0 614 109 AF
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0015 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000795237497
Coding: 0000380
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62E57D3CC4DF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod
VCID: 3851FF5432C3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009633227
Coding: E704CE8940041A0047970F0017000000802BFF4F5C40017D170000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 334BC8782BA5

Part No: 3C8 955 119 
Component: Wischer 080409 022 0602 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 030609 054 0402 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 05124 

2 Faults Found:
02235 - Stationary Cornering Lamp (Left) (M51) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 164
Mileage: 39217 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.45 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02236 - Stationary Right Cornering Lamp (Right) (M52) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 164
Mileage: 39217 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 H HW: 5N0 959 655 H
Component: J234__302 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E1PADEDT- 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 42A59DBC641F

Part No: 3C8 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AJ HW: 3C0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 0030 
Revision: 00032000 Serial number: 3C5953507CN 
Coding: 0001711
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 74C90B646E2B

Part No: 3C8 959 537 B
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H4ˇ 0021 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 J HW: 3C8 920 970 J
Component: KOMBI H02 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 334BC8782BA5

1 Fault Found:
13639168 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 164
Mileage: 39217 km
Date: 2024.14.13
Time: 21:43:58


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 Q HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H13 0172 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3690P107280314
Coding: FD817F07400602009002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F43C408C78D

1 Fault Found:
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 164
Mileage: 39217 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: IMMO 052 0383 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 22147 444 14702
VCID: 78D13F547243

Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00010400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389B45

2 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 164
Mileage: 33528 km
Time Indication: 0

02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 164
Mileage: 33528 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000514698528
Coding: 0001207
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 40A197B46A13

1 Fault Found:
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 226
Reset counter: 164
Mileage: 32945 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.14.13
Time: 00:38:46


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.140 0703 
Revision: 1AH03256 Serial number: 00082870021902
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3A55E55C0CCF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 052 0412 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001860E761202141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78D13F547243

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000535798519
Coding: 0001206
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 41A792B06119

1 Fault Found:
00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 226
Reset counter: 164
Mileage: 32945 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.14.13
Time: 00:38:49


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 C HW: 3C8 907 801 C
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-13618 0005 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000016741
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 22147 444 14702
VCID: 2A75D51CFC6F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3503240
Shop #: WSC 13264 123 36040
VCID: 3449CB642EAB

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Coding: 00000053

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Coding: 00000053

3 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 241
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 26
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02234 - Right Headlight Power Output Stage (J668) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 26
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00010400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389B45

2 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 164
Mileage: 33528 km
Time Indication: 0

02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 164
Mileage: 33528 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 B HW: 1K0 959 795 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000938879
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3147C270D1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: RDK 0453 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78D13F547243

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 B HW: 1K0 959 794 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HR 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000937059
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3245CD7CD4BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 C HW: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005045344
Coding: 0013077
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3851FF5432C3

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

akipal said:


> they installed level sensor and car is not lowered
> i've got e-code bi-xenon headlights, afs module, wire adapter, level sensor
> i don't know how exactly they are installed
> 
> ...


 ok from the scan i see a few things right off the bat. the faults stored in 55 xenon range control... the powertrain can is not connected you have a no communication fault stored thats a hard fault. there needs to be can wiring from the range control module to the databus it also needs to connect to a powertrain splice (i think, it shows that in the diagram but i have not installed my wiring to verify) the fault for the headlights thats sporadic might be from when you didnt have 15power running to them. id clear those and see if they come back. the next thing is the fault in databus for the xenon module for no communication, your reading the module and getting faults for it so im not positive on why your getting that fault. make sure they have that module powered with 15 power as well, sometimes you can get module info with a can connection only but no communication if you dont have the module powered. those two things should get your afs working, should! the two faults in central electronics for the stationary turning lights could be a combination of a few things... the wires for the turning lights at the module need to be moved to a differant pin and are used for the high/low beam shutter of the xenon lights. so they either coded the module wrong or they havent swapped the wires or both. the coding i have is for a 2011 cc and the control module part number is not the same. i will keep an eye out at work for a 2010 with xenons but they are rare. im hoping to have my install complete by the end of next weekend so i can always give you my coding then. hope ive been of some help... if you get me clear pictures of the connectors or wiring info i can tell you exactly what your missing. its hard to know without seeing or having details on the wiring:beer:


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

*Please help! vagcom/d1s issue ? ?*

ok i just spent an hour with vagcom trying all possible things i can think of with these lights. i have adaptive with AFS headlights with new d1s bulbs and ballasts. I plugged in the kuffatec harness and I vagcommed 09 controller to 00033 which bi-xenon no drl / usa. same thing - my xenon lights do not turn on. i dont understand where do i go to code so they are not AFS but regular xenons? where in vagcom is it? when i go to 029 left light controller module - it doesnt connect.
I read codes and vagcom in 09 controller module is telling code 000978 left light short, 000979 right light short.. what to do ? i tried swapping ballasts, i tried swapping headlamps from left to right..the d1s bulbs are brand new generic philips bulbs - they don't have to be audi or anything right? ?
anybody please hlp.. i swear i hear motors or something clicking when i turn of the light/ remove key from ignition - but no xenon light


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

2.0fsi said:


> ok i just spent an hour with vagcom trying all possible things i can think of with these lights. i have adaptive with AFS headlights with new d1s bulbs and ballasts. I plugged in the kuffatec harness and I vagcommed 09 controller to 00033 which bi-xenon no drl / usa. same thing - my xenon lights do not turn on. i dont understand where do i go to code so they are not AFS but regular xenons? where in vagcom is it? when i go to 029 left light controller module - it doesnt connect.
> I read codes and vagcom in 09 controller module is telling code 000978 left light short, 000979 right light short.. what to do ? i tried swapping ballasts, i tried swapping headlamps from left to right..the d1s bulbs are brand new generic philips bulbs - they don't have to be audi or anything right? ?
> anybody please hlp.. i swear i hear motors or something clicking when i turn of the light/ remove key from ignition - but no xenon light


so no lights at all?
mine turns on but no afs movement
some kuffatec harness doesn't power from existing stock headlight harness cable
the power is for the motor and module in the headlight
i manually tap the ignition power to kuffatec harness
other than that there is no reason that lights don't turn on at all...


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

oh and i was involved in an accident
and my cc is in body shop now
whole bumper will be replaced so i ordered one with parking sensors
and i ordered oem parking sensors as well
insurance will not pay for the eu xenon lights
so na version will be installed and electrician will install everything to be working
i hope he figure what to make all working
i will post if i get more informations


----------



## 2.0fsi (Jul 20, 2011)

so here it goes again, my projector lights still don't light up at all..I hope somebody can help me here.. i been struggling with my HID headlights all day today since early morning. 

I bought Pair of AFS OEM headlights, 2 Philips D1s Bulbs and 2 Ballasts. The ballasts came from another car with AFS lights, I think mercedes or something, they are exact same plug but different part number from OEM Audi ballast. I been told in this forum that as long as balast fits the plug I should be OK. 
Same idea with d1s philips bulbs - they are from Audi but they d1s so plug fits. 

I connected the Kuffatec harness to both the lights. I recoded my originally halogen car with Vagcom - what i did was I softcoded 00033 for it to Be bixenon / US 

I get the lights to light up. I vagcommed the DRL and these react and light up - but Xenons do not turn on at all. I tried everything I could think of - swapped ballasts from Left to right. Swapped harness connectors from left to right, swapped headlights from left to right. Same thing - no xenon.

The vagcom reports 3 faults. 00978 Left low beam short, 00979 right low beam short and Bi-xenon hi shutoff short(this is ok as i still dont have 2 long wires connected from kuffatec to ECM)

I think i can hear motors inside the lights clicking when i turn the lights off, or maybe i'm hearing things as i been doing this all day and its super frustrating. 

My bulbs are new d1s Philips, my ballasts are used but they were guaranteed to work? I read that I can use AFS lights as non afs but I need to recode them or something ? I couldnt find anything in the vagcom how to reprogram them other than the 00033 coding I did.. what can it be? 

please help.. cause i wont be able to sleep till i figure it out - its driving me nuts.. oh and this is for audi a4 b7


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a simple question..
If I buy the Bi-Xenon AFS headlight from the online store and just install it instead of the current Halogen headlights without bothering about Auto Leveling and AFS just plain simple headlights swap only.. would it still work ??? 
-would i still need all the kits and modules and VAG COM??
-I am much interested in the projector looks and I don't wanna go thru all the hassle of vag com and modules as its hard for me to understand .
Please let me know anybody and also can anybody list me the parts are need with the part numbers if possible...
Thanks


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

it would work
and yes you would still need some vagcom coding
if you just want xenon without afs
just use wire kit to convert your halogen wire to xenon housing
and code vagcom then you should be fine


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

akipal said:


> it would work
> and yes you would still need some vagcom coding
> if you just want xenon without afs
> just use wire kit to convert your halogen wire to xenon housing
> and code vagcom then you should be fine



Thanx for your prompt reply but can you please elaborate or give me some installation instruction and where to buy the parts. Coz i am new and don't understand what is vag cam and how to perform it and where to buy it with the kits. Thanks again


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

of course you would need xenon headlight with ballast and bulb
and there is wire set from kufatech to convert your wiring
i think that is it

for coding if you search this forum there are many threads talking about diy
myself is having problem with coding at this moment
because i am trying to make AFS working

my car is in body shop now and will get it back next week
i will continue to make it working and will share here the results


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks will wait for your update...


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where can i find Bi-xenon upgrade vag com coding for 2012 CC ? I have been searching but no success... I don't want to buy the kit and the products if i am not able to perform the procedure...
pls give some info on it ...


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't worry you will find it easily
If you skip the AFS
Trust me hardest part is getting the parts at right price
Anyone with vagcom will be able to locate the code for xenon


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

CopperTopGTI said:


> ok from the scan i see a few things right off the bat. the faults stored in 55 xenon range control... the powertrain can is not connected you have a no communication fault stored thats a hard fault. there needs to be can wiring from the range control module to the databus it also needs to connect to a powertrain splice (i think, it shows that in the diagram but i have not installed my wiring to verify) the fault for the headlights thats sporadic might be from when you didnt have 15power running to them. id clear those and see if they come back. the next thing is the fault in databus for the xenon module for no communication, your reading the module and getting faults for it so im not positive on why your getting that fault. make sure they have that module powered with 15 power as well, sometimes you can get module info with a can connection only but no communication if you dont have the module powered. those two things should get your afs working, should! the two faults in central electronics for the stationary turning lights could be a combination of a few things... the wires for the turning lights at the module need to be moved to a differant pin and are used for the high/low beam shutter of the xenon lights. so they either coded the module wrong or they havent swapped the wires or both. the coding i have is for a 2011 cc and the control module part number is not the same. i will keep an eye out at work for a 2010 with xenons but they are rare. im hoping to have my install complete by the end of next weekend so i can always give you my coding then. hope ive been of some help... if you get me clear pictures of the connectors or wiring info i can tell you exactly what your missing. its hard to know without seeing or having details on the wiring:beer:



hi
i got my CC from bodyshop now and they replaced my ecode xenon housing to us xenon housing
and i cleared most of fault codes 
one thing i noticed that when i clear fault code in module 55, xenon lights reset themselves (moving to outer and inner then all the way down then up) this wasn't happened before
but i still have the powertrain data bus fault in module 55
also bodyshop installed OPS sensors and module
but i don't see module 10 in installed section
so i selected module 10 manually and coded
but this threw same powertrain data bus fault just like the xenon 55 module
i so looked into where the canbus cable from both xenon afs module and pdc module went onto
it was orange/black and orange/brown on the plug where vagcom connects into
i attached the photo (see 2 orange wires were cut and attached to both xenon afs module and pdc module
is this normal place to connect can bus powertrain data bus?
please help me on this to fix it
thank you









and here is autoscan i just redid


Sunday,18,September,2011,14:31:10:03994
VCDS Version: Beta 11.8.0
Data version: 20110831



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 53 55 56 62 65
72 77

VIN: WVWML7AN8AE503596 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DA HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 6987 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 22755 444 89848
VCID: 6CF913043191

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 P HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1912 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000905120204
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 206137348DD9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AF HW: 3C0 614 109 AF
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0015 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000795237497
Coding: 0000380
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62E57D3CC355

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod
VCID: 3851FF543549

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009633227
Coding: E704CE8940041A0047970F0017000000802BFF4F5C40017D170000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 334BC8782C2F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 080409 022 0602 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 030609 054 0402 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 05124 

2 Faults Found:
02235 - Stationary Cornering Lamp (Left) (M51) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 39678 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.40 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02236 - Stationary Right Cornering Lamp (Right) (M52) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 39678 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.45 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 H HW: 5N0 959 655 H
Component: J234__302 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E1PADEDT- 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 42A59DBC6395

Part No: 3C8 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AJ HW: 3C0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 0030 
Revision: 00032000 Serial number: 3C5953507CN 
Coding: 0001811
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 74C90B6469A1

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H06 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 J HW: 3C8 920 970 J
Component: KOMBI H02 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 334BC8782C2F

1 Fault Found:
13639168 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 39678 km
Date: 2025.14.26
Time: 14:17:29


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 Q HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H13 0172 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3690P107280314
Coding: FD817F07400602009002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F43C408C007

1 Fault Found:
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 39678 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: IMMO 052 0383 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 22147 444 14702
VCID: 78D13F5475C9

Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00010400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389CCF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000514698528
Coding: 0001207
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 40A197B46D99

1 Fault Found:
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 39678 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2025.14.26
Time: 13:16:32


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.140 0703 
Revision: 1AH03256 Serial number: 00082870021902
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3A55E55C0B45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 052 0412 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001860E761202141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78D13F5475C9

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000535798519
Coding: 0001206
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 41A792B06693

1 Fault Found:
00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 39678 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2025.14.26
Time: 13:16:45


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 C HW: 3C8 907 801 C
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-13618 0005 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000016741
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 22147 444 14702
VCID: 2A75D51CFBE5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3503240
Shop #: WSC 13264 123 36040
VCID: 3449CB642921

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Coding: 00000053

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Coding: 00000053

1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 241
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00010400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389CCF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 B HW: 1K0 959 795 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000938879
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3147C270D633

1 Fault Found:
00934 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Left (V26) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 206
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: RDK 0453 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78D13F5475C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 B HW: 1K0 959 794 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HR 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000937059
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3245CD7CD335

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 C HW: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005045344
Coding: 0013077
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3851FF543549

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

do i don't understand
modules (AFS and PDC) communicate with vagcom but there is communication fault between modules and can gateway
i even replaced can gateway module to newer version which is Q from L
i think L was enough but just replaced it in case but no luck
please tell me some one had similar problem and solution
thank you


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

can someone locate connector t-26 or t-20e ?
t-20e is can gate connector
i would like to try different location for can bus

thank you


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

*can bus gateway / xeno adapter cable*

ok i ordered my headlights and ballast from vwparts and when i went to order xenon-HID adapter from kufatec.com (not .de) they r out of stock and will take 4 weeks or more and i cant wait that long coz have my exams in dec n need to study. So my question is:
1) is there another place were i can order these xenon-hid headlights adapter cable shown on kufatec ????
2) also do i need to order a can bus gateway for this mod or no ???
3) so with the headlights + ballast + adapter cable is there anything else needed to do the mod well i am going without afs and leveling - (cant go thru the hassel right now seeing akipal may be in future will do an add on)


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

idesi1 said:


> ok i ordered my headlights and ballast from vwparts and when i went to order xenon-HID adapter from kufatec.com (not .de) they r out of stock and will take 4 weeks or more and i cant wait that long coz have my exams in dec n need to study. So my question is:
> 1) is there another place were i can order these xenon-hid headlights adapter cable shown on kufatec ????
> 2) also do i need to order a can bus gateway for this mod or no ???
> 3) so with the headlights + ballast + adapter cable is there anything else needed to do the mod well i am going without afs and leveling - (cant go thru the hassel right now seeing akipal may be in future will do an add on)


if you go without AFS, then 2) you don't have to deal with can gateway module
and 3) i think that are all you need
you don't need level sensor and ads module
hook up the wire adapter to headlights and run 2 wires for the high beam shutter into cabin


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Will this xenon adapter work*

Thanx again akipal...
Ok now i saw this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nts-RFB-Lighting-HID-Conversion-Kits-and-LEDs where they sell the after market HID kits with the adapters so if i just use the xenon-hid adapter from them will it work with the OEM ballast and headlight mod i am doing?? or do I have to use only from Kufatec ? as they are out of stock and the kufatec.de is 138$ shipped for 1 kit. please if anyone can let me knw i am running out of time... is some one is selling the kufatec harness for xenon- hid pls pm me.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Those hid ballasts are totally different than oem
You would need oem ballasts they have direct connectors to headlight housing
I know they are not cheap because they are not just only ballasts
But i think that is only way to get them


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

*ballast and cable*

so now the ballast r on back ordered as well... but i found this item on ebay using CCed alternate part # 1) 1K0-941-329
2) 8E0 941 329A
3) 8P0 907 391
4) 307 329 154
the one i found is # 8E0 941 329A . but wanna make sure if anybody is aware if it will fit the CC . 
Coz none of the dealers have the parts in US and they don't knw when it will be available. So anybody pls give ur feedback.
And thanx akipal


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

AKIPAL : The connection between the HID Ballast (mounted on the headlight housing), and the Headlamp AFS/Range Control module (mounted behind the glove compartment) should be connected to the Powertrain CAN-BUS, which can be found at connector T20e (pin # 6 and 16). T20e is at the CAN Gateway module, which is the communcation link between the three seperate CAN buses in the car (Powertrain CAN, Instrument Cluster CAN, and the Diagnostic Data Link CAN, (connector under the dash, where your wires are connected). I think if you move the CAN wires to the correct CAN-bus, that will fix your problems.

Concerning the Ballast part numbers, you need the ballast label to have AL part number "AL 307 329 154" (there are two part numbers on the ballasts : the VW/Audi part number, and the ballast manufacturers (AL) part number.) I think that there are multiple VW/Audi part numbers on the same AL 307 329 154 units.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> AKIPAL : The connection between the HID Ballast (mounted on the headlight housing), and the Headlamp AFS/Range Control module (mounted behind the glove compartment) should be connected to the Powertrain CAN-BUS, which can be found at connector T20e (pin # 6 and 16). T20e is at the CAN Gateway module, which is the communcation link between the three seperate CAN buses in the car (Powertrain CAN, Instrument Cluster CAN, and the Diagnostic Data Link CAN, (connector under the dash, where your wires are connected). I think if you move the CAN wires to the correct CAN-bus, that will fix your problems.


i connected to pin 6 and 16 on T20e which i think is powertrain CAN
do you know which pins from fufatec 10-14 pin adapter are cantata bus wires?
so i can make sure they are connected to powertrain CAN
thank you


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> Concerning the Ballast part numbers, you need the ballast label to have AL part number "AL 307 329 154" (there are two part numbers on the ballasts : the VW/Audi part number, and the ballast manufacturers (AL) part number.) I think that there are multiple VW/Audi part numbers on the same AL 307 329 154 units.


i found this _http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1124_ item on ebay using the 8E0 941 329 A part search. So do u think this would work on the CC ??? Also above the 1 307 329 154 there is an AL symbol i don't know if that is any significant. The pic are not clear but i have requested the seller for clearer pic.
if not i am done 
thanx CCed
￼


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

i had placed an offer and was accepted by the seller. But i am yet skeptical abt it so before i pay for it would like to know if those ballast would fit / work with CC???


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

As I said earlier, the ballast must have the correct AL part number on it, never-mind the VW part number. Yo can also check the connector on the ballast. The connector, on the metal body, (not the connector on the braided wire) has some small contacts and some large contacts. The correct ballast has 4 large contacts. The wrong ballast has only two large contacts.


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been trying to order the xenon- adapter from kufatec.de but the paypal payment doesnt go thru... they havent been helpful in replying too. Did anybody else had that problem??? only option is to prepayment... did anybody try that??? 
i need to cables to work with the lights... and only the kufatec sells those 
please let me know if anybody knws other place to buy the xenon-HID adapter cables


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi guys, 

I was thinking of doing this retrofit and I wanted to make sure I fully understood what I was getting myself into. 
I can source the lights, ballasts, bulbs and kufatec harness. 
I wanted to just avoid the AFS issue and just wire it up the easy way. 

So if I understand it correctly, the kufatec harness plugs into the factory harness and then into the new bulb? What is the purpose of this long wire on the end of the harness:







? 

Does anyone possibly have pictures of their installation? I appreciate any help that you all can offer. :thumbup:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Connects to the Central Electronics module (under the dash) to control the high-beam shutters.


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

CC'ed said:


> Connects to the Central Electronics module (under the dash) to control the high-beam shutters.


 Thanks. I'm not sure if I missed the explanation somewhere, but what exactly needs to be done to the connect that? Is there a write-up somewhere that explains which harness and what to do? Is it spliced into another wire or just inserted into a slot on the harness? 

Also, when you do the vag-com, you select bi-xenon with shutter?


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

gtitrini said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure if I missed the explanation somewhere, but what exactly needs to be done to the connect that? Is there a write-up somewhere that explains which harness and what to do? Is it spliced into another wire or just inserted into a slot on the harness?
> 
> Also, when you do the vag-com, you select bi-xenon with shutter?


 Same question I have...


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Some clarification on the correct CAN bus wiring for the headlights : (for using all OEM parts, and you want AFS) 

1) The CAN-H bus wire from the Left headlight 14 pin connector (T14d) pin #1 and the Right Headlight 14 pin connector (T14E) CAN-H pin #1 connect together, then that one wire goes to pin #4 of the 26 pin connector (T26) on the AFS/Range Module (J745, behind the glove-box)) 

2) The CAN-L bus wire from the Left headlight 14 pin connector (T14d) pin #2 and the Right headlight (T14E) pin #2 connect together, then that one wire goes to pin #5 of the 26 pin connector (T26) on the AFS/Range Module (J745) 

3) The Powertrain-CAN-H bus, from pin #2 of the 26 pin connector (T26) on the AFS/Range Module (J745) connects to the Powertrain-CAN-H at Pin #16 of the 20 pin connector(T20E) of the Gateway Can Interface Module (J533, above the brake and gas pedal) 

4) The Powertrain-CAN-L bus wire from pin #3 of the 26 pin connector(T26) on the AFS/Range Module (J745) connects to the Powertrain-CAN-L at pin #6 of the 20 pin connector (T20E) of the Gateway Can Interface Module (J533, above the brake and gas pedal). 

These CAN bus connections ARE NOT the same as the CAN bus availible on the diagnostic DLC connector under the dash (where you plug-in a code scanner or VAGCOM)


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks CC'ed. 
So this is the installation if you want to run AFS. I think that if I do the retrofit, I might just avoid the AFS part of it. 
So, one more question if you don't mind... if you want to omit AFS, is it then the same installation as the B6 passat: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2981611 

Or specifically: 

Interior 
1. Remove cover from under side driver’s side foot well – 3 torx screws 
2. Disconnect foot well light and serial communications port, set cover aside as you will need as much room as possible. 
3. Feed the wires through the fire wall at the position of your choosing. There are several points adjacent to the main harness. 
4. You will need to integrate the Kufatec harness into two connectors on the central electronics controller (CEC), those being D and A. These connections send the signal to headlights to activate the hi-beam shutter. To release these connectors from the CEC, slide the locking lever to the open position. You should now be able to easily pull the connector(s) out. Once the connector is removed you should see a purple locking clip (photo below) which you need to remove prior to populating the required pin. 
a. Connector D pin 6 for the left headlight 
b. Connector A pin 5 for the left headlight 


If you do this with the Oem headlight and the kufatec harness & ballasts, it should basically be a Bi-xenon oem light without AFS?


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

*thanks cc'ed*

I will imply ur guide when i do my project next week. 
Also before ordering the DS1 bulbs from 
amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00480KP6M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER 
and/or 
ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...sid=p5197.m7&item=110657063594#ht_2405wt_1165 
r these the correct ones?? bit confused. 
Also i just bought the repair manaul for CC 2009 from amazon and i guess the instruction for uninstalling are available from it but the dont have a windows computer all i have is iMac, MBP but i can borrow a win 7 , so will the repair manual work on it coz i knw it says compatible with XP, 2000 only.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, those are the correct D1S bulbs (with the silver box on the bottom) if you are using the stock ballast.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

First thank you for your information 

 1 and 2 are checked there are wires connected 
And i think without these connection lights won't move at all 
My lights are moving when i do output test 

3 and 4 are done by myself 
They were connected to diognostic port at first install 
I disconnected them and rewired to pin 16 and 6 on T-20e 

I am thinking the problem now is connection between T-20e and AFS module 55 
Because my pdc module 10 is not communicating with CAN either 

I maybe try new can wires 



CC'ed said:


> Some clarification on the correct CAN bus wiring for the headlights : (for using all OEM parts, and you want AFS)
> 
> 1) The CAN-H bus wire from the Left headlight 14 pin connector (T14d) pin #1 and the Right Headlight 14 pin connector (T14E) CAN-H pin #1 connect together, then that one wire goes to pin #4 of the 26 pin connector (T26) on the AFS/Range Module (J745, behind the glove-box))
> 
> ...


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

sorry but how would i run the wires inside the car?? i dnt have to hole the firewall though rite??? to connect it to the box inside the dash.


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

*stuck with the bumper removal*

hey if anybody can help me here...
I started my mods today and i am stuck with the front bumper removal. Its stuck in the middle part - right below the grille part i don't know whats holding it i have taken out all the bolts screws but i just don't wanna break it and do have a repair manual bought from amazon but i can't activate my manual as its been activated by some other user so i can't even look up until i buy another one or call the bentleypublishers or the seller. 
I would really appreciate if u guys can throw some light here...:banghead:


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

*central control module*

sorry again but can some one tell me where to connect the kufatec wire harness Grey n black wires ?
the b6 forum does not have any pics but it says connect to CEC so what is the cec is this the purple.violet thing where v connect the vag-com cable ?? 
i am in the middle of it n damn getting messed up


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

do the directions give you pin locations? get me a vin and ill get you exact pins for both wires... heres how to get through the firewall







there are four nipples on the grommet, clip one and pull the wires through then tape the nipple to the wires to make sure no gasses get into the car:thumbup:


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

VIN # WVWHN7ANXCE524044

OK I i am trying to run the wires thru the firewall it took me 2 hrs to get the battery off. then i finally found the firewall but as u mentioned i saw the rubbered thing with nipples ... so if i pull them they should let me the wire thru correct???

After getting into the dash where do i connect those wires ?? they r grey wires...
I have no idea as to where to connect them n where to look for CEC n can bus etc
so please help me here i....


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

idesi1 said:


> VIN # WVWHN7ANXCE524044
> 
> OK I i am trying to run the wires thru the firewall it took me 2 hrs to get the battery off. then i finally found the firewall but as u mentioned i saw the rubbered thing with nipples ... so if i pull them they should let me the wire thru correct???
> 
> ...



in page 2 in this thread



gtitrini said:


> Thanks CC'ed.
> So this is the installation if you want to run AFS. I think that if I do the retrofit, I might just avoid the AFS part of it.
> So, one more question if you don't mind... if you want to omit AFS, is it then the same installation as the B6 passat: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2981611
> 
> ...


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, the shutter wires from the Kufatec harness connect :
Left headlight to Central Electronics Control module brown colored connector "D", pin # 6
Right headlight to Central Electronics Control module black colored connector "A", pin # 5

If you want DRLs, a wire must be added from each headlight connector : (I think this is missing from the Kufatec harness)
Left Headlight connector pin # 12, to Central Electronics Control module brown colored connector "D", pin # 3
Right Headlight connector pin # 12, to Central Electronics Control module black colored connector "A", pin # 3

The above wiring requires that the CEC be coded for BiXenon headlights.

You will not have static cornering lights (or AFS Dynamic cornering lights) without the AFS Range Module, the rear suspension Level Sensor, and the CAN-Bus connections.


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes my friend I did read the thread several times but my question is 
- how does this CEC look 
- what is it and 
- where to look for it in the footwell area??
- is it the CEC









I am doing the mods without the AFS...


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

_Yes, the shutter wires from the Kufatec harness connect :
Left headlight to Central Electronics Control module brown colored connector "D", pin # 6
Right headlight to Central Electronics Control module black colored connector "A", pin # 5

If you want DRLs, a wire must be added from each headlight connector : (I think this is missing from the Kufatec harness)
Left Headlight connector pin # 12, to Central Electronics Control module brown colored connector "D", pin # 3
Right Headlight connector pin # 12, to Central Electronics Control module black colored connector "A", pin # 3_
*--- So the pin # 's r on the wires or where?? *
*So for the DRL's i will have to connect the wires from the headlight to the mentioned pins or just wire tap it with the kufatec harness??? Yes kufatec has only 2 grey colored wires ...
The above wiring requires that the CEC be coded for BiXenon headlights.*

If someone can provide a picture as to where the cec is and the pins 
thanks CC'ed


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

That is my hand in the picture haha
Cecm is located just left side of steering column
It has many plug on it and each plug has letter labeled
That is how you know Connector D or A
You have to slide red lock to unplug connectors
Then you see pins numbered on the plug




idesi1 said:


> _Yes, the shutter wires from the Kufatec harness connect :
> Left headlight to Central Electronics Control module brown colored connector "D", pin # 6
> Right headlight to Central Electronics Control module black colored connector "A", pin # 5
> 
> ...


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanx again akipal... i will go home and look for it

and sorry for the copyright infringement of ur hand


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

these r the pics from under the dash below the steering wheel but i dnt see any thing similar to the post above like D A or other numbers on them please help...


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where to look for CECM ???


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would really appreciate if somebody on the forum can help please...
I knw i am being annoying and paranoia and i have a reason for it my car is just 5 weeks old i have driven 145 miles only n it still smells like a new car. I decided to do the mods 1st and then use it for daily drive and i dnt wanna screw things up...
If possible to talk on phn i am ready for it and the one willing pls PM me so i can give u my phn number.
Thanks again...


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

this is the image of cecm with red lock bar i talked about









what year is your cc?
i see the part number start with 3AA...
i think it might be the CECM but different version than mine

i might have to look it up 
i think i saw someone mentioned about this


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

my car is 2012 lux plus
i don't see anything red color or purple


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

CECM for MY2011
this link is for footwell light on MY2011
that was where i saw 3AA part number
maybe you can find some information here how it differs from MY2010 model









you can see the letter 'B'
may be 'A' and 'D' connector beside?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Your 2012 has a different CEC than earlier CCs. I believe the wiring/connectors is different. I don't think that Bentley Publishers has released the updated Service Manuals for the 2012s, which would show the new wiring diagrams:banghead: So you may have to wait until the new manual release, before you can install your headlights.


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

i called the dealership the guy said he doesn't knw what i am talking about, then he look up my vin and said there is no CECM in the car... 
man i am screwed up...


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok i now see A B C but no D 
these are the images










U can see the A which is black color then B which is White and C is yellow/beige
but i don't see any D 

also these r the images of the block behind the storage box/tray


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

May be I can try connector C which is like brownish color too but C instead of D to connect the Pin # 6 ???


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

idesi1 said:


> May be I can try connector C which is like brownish color too but C instead of D to connect the Pin # 6 ???


make sure pin is not occupied and use volt tester to make sure it gives you output when highbeam pressed (you may need to do vagcom first)

this is just my thought


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I spoke to the parts vwpartsdepartment who sold me the headlights the guy said i need a 2012 CC Lux Limited VIN # to find out where the module is located.
So if anybody has an 2012 CC Lux Limited and can PM their VIN if possbile so i can verify it , 
thanks


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Us2bA4dr said:


> so i wired up my lights temporarily today.
> 
> factory housings, kufatec adapters and aftermarket ds1 hid kit.
> 
> ...


Hey if this worked out for u with the Factory Bi-xenon headlights, Kufatec harness but the aftermarket HID kit and it was plug n play without the CECM issues then please post how u did it man... i can buy uspmotors kit to do it.
Awaiting ur reply...


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

ok finally i was able to find A B C but no d i guess instead of D they have C.
i see pin # 6 vacant on C but in A the pin # 5 is not vacant it has a purple color wire connected
So what needs to be done here??

I connected only the pin # 6 to C connector but left the pin # 5 hanging there.
connected the battery turned on the car the lights turned on without the engine start but when i turn on the engine it turns off and on the panel show engine light n the light error signals

So why does that mean?? do i still need to connect the kufatec harness to cecm or no???
or if i do a vagcom it will fix the errors???

please le me knw


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

OH COME ON somebody help here ....


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

idesi1 said:


> OH COME ON somebody help here ....


Don not try any unoccupied empty pin.
Vagcom it for xenon with shutter then
See i you can get any out put while triggering high beam
I think that would be best shot for you


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

OK So 
1) if i don't connect the kufatec harness anywhere for the shutters on the CECM would the lights still work??? if yes then anything would be missing or not working like DRL fogs etc??

2) is there a way to find out what would be the pin numbers for the CECM in 2012 i.e. like the 2009 to 2011 wires go to pin # 5 in A and pin # 6 in B so can someone tell me what pins would be for the 2012 where i have A B C cecm (no D).

3) would the aftermarket D2S kit work on the factory bi-xenon??? i searched and saw someone did it on toureg.

Thanks


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

1) you won't miss anything else but high beams
3) you can do it 
You can bypass kufatec harness and use low beam wires to
Fire the ballasts




idesi1 said:


> OK So
> 1) if i don't connect the kufatec harness anywhere for the shutters on the CECM would the lights still work??? if yes then anything would be missing or not working like DRL fogs etc??
> 
> 2) is there a way to find out what would be the pin numbers for the CECM in 2012 i.e. like the 2009 to 2011 wires go to pin # 5 in A and pin # 6 in B so can someone tell me what pins would be for the 2012 where i have A B C cecm (no D).
> ...


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will try that. and thanks again for ur unconditional help, 
it seems everybody else is dyslexic on this forum


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok connected the Bi-Xenon without the Highbeam shutter and it does turn on but there is FLICKERING . 
Any suggestions how to resolve it???


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

idesi1 said:


> Ok connected the Bi-Xenon without the Highbeam shutter and it does turn on but there is FLICKERING .
> Any suggestions how to resolve it???


did you select Xenon without shutter in vagcom?


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

ok my vagcom 'micro can' doesn't work on my apple with virtual i will get a win 7 and try on that if it doesn't then call the cus. service.

So u meant that i can vagcom myself within the xenon range tab right?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

idesi1 said:


> ok my vagcom 'micro can' doesn't work on my apple with virtual i will get a win 7 and try on that if it doesn't then call the cus. service.
> 
> So u meant that i can vagcom myself within the xenon range tab right?


i use win7 in parallels desktop on my macbook air
my micro can works fine


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

where can i find the Xenon tab in the vag com i dnt see anything for xenon there???


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

idesi1 said:


> where can i find the Xenon tab in the vag com i dnt see anything for xenon there???


First enable xenon in gateway
Then you'll xenon module


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

How to enable the xenon in gateway ? Do i go to coding ?
Coz when i go to coding it shows error n then i tried to go to the install list thing. Where i saw the high beam n xenon range so i checked the box n enabled it then i see these two in the installed bar but whn i click on it it shows error. So please advice


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

address 19 CAN gateway long coding helper
go through page and look for xenon module address 55 and check to enable
then you will see address 55 in main page


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok i went to the 19-CAN gateway > . then it CODING -07 then LONG CODIN HELPER > then it shows a window with ERROR with the following message " Sorry no coding information is available for this ECU. If you would like help send us an Auto scan and Controller Channels Map"
but then when i clik ok on the window it opens anothoer window with Byte 1-2-3-4- and in byte 3 there 3 boxes with numbers 46-90-06 n several bits from each 0 to 7 and some are marked some not.

Some how I enabled the Xenon-range thru CAN-gaeteway from the " installation list". 
But when i click from the main window on Installation bar and click on 55-Xenon range it pops a window saying "no response from the controller"

My bi-xenons are without AFS.

Anything missing??


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

sorry my bad
you don't have to enable the xenon module since you don't have AFS module installed
i can't remember exactly where but
cent elect. in address 09
you have to choose xenon without shutter and deselect the xenon with shutter

again remove xenon module from the installed list


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Man now my engine light is on and the auto scan shows fault Malfunction 0010 :banghead:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

ides1 : Your HID install could make an epic disaster movie......


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> ides1 : Your HID install could make an epic disaster movie......


Ha ha ha :laugh: . Infact ur right..

I have given up and now will wait untill any dealer will install them for me. 

Just want to get rid of the Engine light so I can take it to the dealer. Its better to pay the dealer rathet then blow up the car


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

akipal said:


> sorry my bad
> you don't have to enable the xenon module since you don't have AFS module installed
> i can't remember exactly where but
> cent elect. in address 09
> ...


I tried in 09-Cent Elect but couldnt find anything there. 
All u can see is Bit 1 2 ... but no descriptions of them as to what they stand for. 
So if anybody has an idea how to to deselect Xenon without shutter please let me knw or PM.
Also with this mod can i keep the DRL?? as I am planning to install the LED DRL's.
I am using Kufatec harness without High beam shutter and without AFS just plain simple swap of halogen headlights to Bi-xenon projector headlights.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i think new cent elect is many different from pre 2010 models
it is in byte 3 in address 09
byte 3 means 4th from the left
and bit 4 is for bi-xenon without shutter installed


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

akipal said:


> i think new cent elect is many different from pre 2010 models
> it is in byte 3 in address 09
> byte 3 means 4th from the left
> and bit 4 is for bi-xenon without shutter installed


great !!! i will check it out..
but just for info how did u figured it out?? i mean is there a way to find out which bit means what etc
i mean any instructions or so


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Any update to this saga??


----------



## duncanj6 (Apr 17, 2012)

*kufatec adaptor*



Us2bA4dr said:


> so i wired up my lights temporarily today.
> 
> factory housings, kufatec adapters and aftermarket ds1 hid kit.
> 
> ...


Hey quick question is it possible to use the harness that comes with an aftermarket hid kit(oem halogen conector ballast the ballast to D1S hid bulb) and avoid the kufatec adaptor all together. Why do you need the Kufatec adaptor.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

You need the Kufatech harness if you want to connect a factory HID headlight housing to the halogen headlight connector that is part of the cars wiring harness. The aftermarket harness only connects the factory halogen bulb socket to the aftermarket HID ballast, if you keep the original halogen headlight housing and just installing HID bulbs into them.


----------



## duncanj6 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Help*



CC'ed said:


> You need the Kufatech harness if you want to connect a factory HID headlight housing to the halogen headlight connector that is part of the cars wiring harness. The aftermarket harness only connects the factory halogen bulb socket to the aftermarket HID ballast, if you keep the original halogen headlight housing and just installing HID bulbs into them.


Correct but you can buy and aftermarket hid kit that will connect to the factory halogen socket on one end and on the oposite end connect to a ds1 hid bulb. Would this work with a cap to keep the check engin light from coming on. Where would the kufatec harnes come into play in this setup? 

Is it because of the high beam shutter or is the halogen bulb in the reflector housing for the high beam as in my s2000?


----------



## duncanj6 (Apr 17, 2012)

Im trying to install the oem hid housings with minimal wiring I dont plan on seting up the AFS. But i do want my high beam to work


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

If you don't want to cut and splice the factory harness, you need the Kufatec harness to adapt the cars 10-pin harness (halogen) to the 12 (or 14?) pin plug on the OEM HID housing.


----------



## duncanj6 (Apr 17, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> If you don't want to cut and splice the factory harness, you need the Kufatec harness to adapt the cars 10-pin harness (halogen) to the 12 (or 14?) pin plug on the OEM HID housing.


where is this 14 pin connector is it on the headlight housing itself or would it be on an oem ballast? or does the oem xenon headlamp have the bulb conector built into housing.

I was looking at my s2000 set up considering the set up is not nearly as modern as the one on the cc but it is hid. The s2000 has the ballast mounted to the botom of the headlight housing with 2 wires one running through a rubber gasket and then to the bulb and the other wire goes im guessing to a relay of some sort. The drl light and high beam are part of a reflector housing next to the projector. 

How is the cc hid set up what goes where? im confused please help me


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

On a stock factory set-up for a halogen headlight, the 10 pin factory harness plug connects to the mating 10 pin socket on the halogen headlight housing, which then is wired internally to the halogen bulb sockets.

On a stock factory set-up for a HID headlight, the 14 (?) pin factory harness plug connects to the mating 14 pin socket on the HID headlight housing, which is then wired internally to the HID Ballast/AFS "Power Output Stage" module, which is plugged onto the outside of the headlight housing. There is then another internal housing wiring harness, which also plugs into the Ballast module, which then connects to the xenon ignitor/bulb.


----------



## duncanj6 (Apr 17, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> On a stock factory set-up for a halogen headlight, the 10 pin factory harness plug connects to the mating 10 pin socket on the halogen headlight housing, which then is wired internally to the halogen bulb sockets.
> 
> On a stock factory set-up for a HID headlight, the 14 (?) pin factory harness plug connects to the mating 14 pin socket on the HID headlight housing, which is then wired internally to the HID Ballast/AFS "Power Output Stage" module, which is plugged onto the outside of the headlight housing. There is then another internal housing wiring harness, which also plugs into the Ballast module, which then connects to the xenon ignitor/bulb.


ahhh i see the bulbs are wired internaly to a single socket on the back of the headlamp assembly so the kufatec harness to for the drl and high beam only then correct? the ds1 bulb and balast are wired independantly. 

Is there an alternative to kufatec does anyone in the usa make one?


----------



## duncanj6 (Apr 17, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> An update on my progress :
> I decided to go the cheaper route (no AFS or leveling).
> I bought genuine Philips ballasts on Ebay, brand-new, for $40 each, and genuine Philips D1S bulbs, brand-new for $50 each.
> I am going to just change the coding to "NO DRLs", and wire the ballast 12V input to the existing halogen "Low-Beam" wires (will probably also need a cap across the ballast input to prevent the low-beam bulb failure warning message). The halogen high-beam wire will go to the high-beam shutter. For additional high-beam illumination, I want to replace the 21W DRL bulb (in the BiXenon housing), with a 55W H7 bulb, which will be wired in parrallel with the shutter, but that will need a different socket and bulb-mount on the back of the DRL reflector. I have no idea what the resulting hi-beam pattern will be, I don't know if the DRL reflector has a different optical design versus the H7 high-beam reflector in the regular halogen headlight housing.


 How did you get the vag com part set up? or were you able to by pass that part, also where there any differences in the wiring in your 2012 cc lux compared to the pics posted in the forrum from earlier model cc's? I have a 2012 R Line and want to go the non afs route. I have the housings and im eager to install them and am trying to keep the install as simple as possible without sacrificing the high beam or drl.


----------



## m3cab (Jul 21, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> , and the manual setting of the aiming motor, to center, before headlight installation.>


how do you do this?


----------



## m3cab (Jul 21, 2012)

Us2bA4dr said:


> so i wired up my lights temporarily today.
> 
> factory housings, kufatec adapters and aftermarket ds1 hid kit.
> 
> ...


Is this with the reflector or xenon housing?


----------



## m3cab (Jul 21, 2012)

*No need to remove bumper cover*

Dispite what everyone says, bumper cover does NOT need to be removed.


----------



## jackchit (May 16, 2010)

yep; keep the bumper on; for 12v+ power to the AFS modules ( I noticed on page 2 power is required to the 14 pin harness) which pin requires the power for the modules to function/communicate and do I tie into a pin or swap?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

jackchit said:


> yep; keep the bumper on; for 12v+ power to the AFS modules ( I noticed on page 2 power is required to the 14 pin harness) which pin requires the power for the modules to function/communicate and do I tie into a pin or swap?


From my memory it was pin 1 (stock connector side) on the fufatec harness
Pin 1 should be empty on the stock connect
I jumped a wire and connected to ignition


----------



## jackchit (May 16, 2010)

interesting...so I install into pin 1 on the stock harness; did you end up with a 10 amp fuse running 18 awg? The stock side is empty; however connecting kufatec harness pin 1 has a wire; so that gets juice then the can is able to communicate and AFS modules come online...I like this option better than anything I have read thus far...


----------



## m3cab (Jul 21, 2012)

*Splitting headlights*

Has anyone successfully split their headlight open?
I have purchase 1 headlight from Germany and I need to turn the cutoff shield for uk use.


----------



## jackchit (May 16, 2010)

I tried to bake open a 2012 OEM Xenon with no luck; apparently the sealant used requires a very high temperature...something higher than the rest of the components can tolerate.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

How do you remove the headlight without pulling the bumper-cover off ???


----------



## jackchit (May 16, 2010)

I stand corrected; you have to remove the front bumper and grill cover at least on my TDI JSW 2010. I was able to get the AFS to function correctly.

Pin 1 does not have an input on the stock harness and the kufatec harness runs from pin 1 to 4; 4 requires an additional 12 volt continuous power; once hardwired to pin 4 everything works like a charm; just had to recode the master control module for address 55 to 1446940


----------



## m3cab (Jul 21, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> How do you remove the headlight without pulling the bumper-cover off ???


This is how I did mine, uk spec 2008 passat cc. 
Remove 4 torx screws along top, remove plastic trim. 
Remove grille by pushing tabs up and pulling outwards. If you pull outward gently you will notice where the tabs are.
Undo the top and corner headlight mounting screws.
For the last screw, I presume why a lot of people say the bumper cover needs to be removed because it can't be seen, just take the fog light cover off, just 1 screw, slide off and if you look into and up, you will notice the last mounting screw.
Now that the headlight is free, you will need to negotiate it out. 
Wiggle it, so you get it nearly out, but the part near the inner corner is stuck.
That is because there are 5 pieces protruding out, so what I did was pulled the bumper gently so that Part of the headlight would clear out, and once that part's out the rest is easy.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I was not looking forward to pull my bumper cover off......


----------



## m3cab (Jul 21, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> Thanks for the info, I was not looking forward to pull my bumper cover off......


What??? U mean u ain't done this retrofit yet? Some 2 years after you started this thread???


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

It is tuff to get "quality wrenching" time with any of my cars these days (Kid in 4H, Boyscouts, , Track Team,homework, busy job...........)


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> It is tuff to get "quality wrenching" time with any of my cars these days (Kid in 4H, Boyscouts, , Track Team,homework, busy job...........)


haha i totally understand you...
i couldn't finish whole project during my lease term of 3 years
then now i have AFS working properly on my new 2013 CC eace:


----------



## p3trucking (Feb 5, 2013)

you do not need to remove the bumper over completely, just pull it out a few inches. you do need to remove the grill all the way out, and then you can use a long wrench to remove the 4 screws that hold the headlight.

i just removed the stock halogen headlights today and i put in the xenon ones. i still have no lights, as i am waiting for the kufatec adapter and D1S hid kit. 

i hope there will be no flickering....

i will update on here.


----------



## p3trucking (Feb 5, 2013)

heres what it looks like installed.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks good...
Sucks that this retrofit is such a PITA... I knew it would be AT LEAST expensive to do.. so when I bought my used CC I made sure to steer clear of any car that didn't have the bi-xenons.


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey can anyone tell me if this is the part I need to make the oem projectors work. I will be using a diff hid kit.







. I don't need the auto leveling function.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

So does anyone know what to do with the two highbeam wires for a 2012 CC?

Location of CEC and what pins to use?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bump for answer


----------



## BarryMcCourt (Apr 9, 2018)

*VW CC xenon adapter*

Hi can anyone tell me which adapter loom they used to retrofit the xenon headlights please? My CC is 2011 but Kufatec only list upto 2009. If anyone could give me some information on what loom they used that would be a great help.

Many thanks.


----------

